# larger throttle body



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

ok all of you GM experts! 
i am going to be doing some surgery on my intake and was hoping there is a larger throttle body that is electrically the same as the one on the 1.4


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

While it isn't larger, BNR makes ported throttle bodies for the 1.4. I know that's not what you're really asking for, but if you end up not finding anything you could take a look at those.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Look for maybe a current 4 cyl turbo like regal or Camaro that is drive by wire from around the same year and make an adapter plate. Motor and TPS shpould be similar.


----------

